# DIY Alien Respray...



## Vaponaut12 (27/2/17)

Howsit guys, today I bought a second hand alien and decided to give it a little revamp. 

Thought I'd share the project with you all and I Would love to hear what you guys think! 







Those are some before and after pics. I also took some during the process, let me know if you'd like to see them...

Let me know what you think!
Vape is life, Vape is love!

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Vaponaut12 (27/2/17)

@Caramia, so instead of modding a pico... I went a bit over board and got myself an alien 

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Caramia (27/2/17)

Vaponaut12 said:


> @Caramia, so instead of modding a pico... I went a bit over board and got myself an alien
> 
> Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


But you won't look back, she will love you long time
Please keep us updated on the progress?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaponaut12 (27/2/17)

Caramia said:


> But you won't look back, she will love you long time
> Please keep us updated on the progress?


Will do  the Avo looks so good on the alien 

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Caramia (27/2/17)

I am so happy for you, may the combo bring you loads of flavour and clouds, a nice guy like you deserve a fabulous vape!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gdigitel (27/2/17)

Although I have come to terms with owning a nekked alien, I have contemplated taking the ET apart and putting on some new clothes(maybe Soviet Jeans). Just cannot figure what exactly to try yet. I dont think most paints are going to last. In a way I suppose the grey colour of the zinc alloy is true to it's origins - maybe I should just stick on some black oval eyes.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Vaponaut12 (28/2/17)

Caramia said:


> I am so happy for you, may the combo bring you loads of flavour and clouds, a nice guy like you deserve a fabulous vape!


Thanks so much @Caramia, hope you may have the best flavour and loads of clouds as well stay strong 

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Vaponaut12 (28/2/17)

gdigitel said:


> Although I have come to terms with owning a nekked alien, I have contemplated taking the ET apart and putting on some new clothes(maybe Soviet Jeans). Just cannot figure what exactly to try yet. I dont think most paints are going to last. In a way I suppose the grey colour of the zinc alloy is true to it's origins - maybe I should just stick on some black oval eyes.
> View attachment 86497


I think that would look pretty cool actually have you considered a vinyl wrap though? I doubt it will be expensive and you can just replace the vinyl once it becomes tired 

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vaponaut12 (28/2/17)

If you think about it... If you turn the alien upside down, the +- buttons are kind of lopsided oval eyes

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raindance (28/2/17)

Hi @Vaponaut12 , Looking good! What paint did you use? Did you do any special preparation? Redid a Hohm Slice with Hammerite but sadly after a few weeks it started chipping. Looking for a paint that will last.

Regards


----------



## gdigitel (28/2/17)

Vaponaut12 said:


> I think that would look pretty cool actually have you considered a vinyl wrap though? I doubt it will be expensive and you can just replace the vinyl once it becomes tired
> 
> Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


I actually have a piece of vinyl that I got specifically for my alien quite a while ago. Just cannot get myself to start the operation. A bit nervous I end up sitting with a dead Alien with all its guts strewn across the table. I don't want to be the cause of another Roswell incident.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Vaponaut12 (28/2/17)

gdigitel said:


> I actually have a piece of vinyl that I got specifically for my alien quite a while ago. Just cannot get myself to start the operation. A bit nervous I end up sitting with a dead Alien with all its guts strewn across the table. I don't want to be the cause of another Roswell incident.


Maybe try applying it while the mod is still in one piece? But it probably won't be as nice as if you were to take it apart...

But it's not difficult though, the main circuitry stays together and the shell comes off quite easily, the only problem is the +- buttons, they're quite annoying to put back, even had to take the perspex out, which was quite nerve racking 

Oh and the 510 pin is attached to the circuitry by the means of solder, so that segment won't separate unless you're confident in your soldering abilities.

Love all the alien related references.. I've even decided to name my mod Paul now. Loved that movie  

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gdigitel (28/2/17)

I think I must through caution to the wind and just do it. Whats the worse that could happen?
Headlines in the local newspaper ... Man sustains injuries during botched Alien skin graft ... or ... Alien explodes in man's mouth(for the Sun readers)

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Vaponaut12 (28/2/17)

I think you should too. I think it's DSJ Vapes or something like that, he does a video in which he takes apart the alien. I see if I can find it for you...

Also, if you do decide to do it, I'd love to see what it looks like... 

Lol botched skin graft   

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## gdigitel (28/2/17)

Vaponaut12 said:


> Love all the alien related references.. I've even decided to name my mod Paul now. Loved that movie
> 
> Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk



Paul was a fun movie and makes a good name for the mod.
I think I'll call mine Sil from the Species franchise. She is gorgeous even though she is naked most of the time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaponaut12 (28/2/17)

I don't think I've seen species franchise... is it good?

 

I think that's the link to the video, the one time when your search history works in your favour I think he starts to take it apart around 40mins

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## gdigitel (28/2/17)

Meet Sil

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Vaponaut12 (28/2/17)

Oooh. Should make your alien have a green trim

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vaponaut12 (1/3/17)

Raindance said:


> Hi @Vaponaut12 , Looking good! What paint did you use? Did you do any special preparation? Redid a Hohm Slice with Hammerite but sadly after a few weeks it started chipping. Looking for a paint that will last.
> 
> Regards


 Sorry man, i only saw your post now... Well i used the matt black and grotto blue from SPRAYON. i honestly just took everything apart, sanded everything down using 360 grit then 1000 grit. Then i just sprayed it and bobs your uncle...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

